# WTB. Seiko Pepsi Bracelet



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

*WTB. Seiko Pepsi Bracelet*


View Advert


Looking to buy an original bracelet (any condition considered) for a Seiko Pogue Pepsi 6139-6030.

Any reasonable price.




*Advertiser*

streety



*Date*

04/12/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

